# New Fly Shop



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Just wanted to invite everyone to come and visit me at the new White River Fly Shop in the New Pearland Bass Pro. We have a large fly department with lots of fly material and gear. This weekend Bobby Clouser is in the department tying flies and telling stories. Come by and say hello. I will be working Saturday till 7pm and most Tue-Thurs and weekends.
John


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

My mother-in-law lives a few miles west off of 288 at Iowa Colony. I guess I will be visiting her more often now. I am really looking forward to visiting the fly shop. Hope to meet you there John.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*bass pro*

Hey Ellis, it was nice meeting you and everyone at the store, that chicken lure is awsome that you tied. Below is a pic of one of my pencil poppers i was telling you about........see ya soon.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Yha, nice shop for sure. Lots of stuff to make flys with. it will be nice to have another place to go to for fly gear.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

hey twitch, whats your receipe for tying that top one? I swear to not let anyone else know! Those are some good lookin fly's


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Flats, I have some flies for you. I will call you tomorrow to get your address and mail them to you.


----------

